# Chili recipes



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi all-

Anyone have some good chili recipes. I have made chili a few times and made some substitutions. I am entering a contest at work and looking for new ideas to try. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Try using cubed venison sauteed to MR , Then toss it with a 5 pepper vegetarian chili base [made with yellow tomatoes , with or without the infamous bean ['s] Topped with chiffonade of ramps and a really sharp white chedder served with fried corn tortilla chips seasoned with cumin and cinnamon. :chef: :lips: :lips: :lips:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

This question you ask is one that has so many answers. Indeed, I once asked it myself. This is one of the first sites that I found and it is simply loaded with info.

http://www.pepperfool.com/recipe_home.html

There apperently is a huge debate as to the use of beens too. The camps slide from all beans no meat, all the way to all meat and no beans! I have been learning tomato free versions due to food alergies, and these white chilis have been well liked.

Let us know what you did, and how well it turned out.


----------

